

That naked feeling of leaving the corporate world - gtzi
http://blog.hellasdirect.gr/?p=3108&lang=en

======
ceworthington
My two cents: it's pretty hard to take this seriously when you lead the post
with a picture of a naked woman clinging to Richard Branson kite surfing.

